# Hog Hunts near Huntsville/Houston?



## Navycop88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey everybody I'm new to the forum, referred by a friend (Cowboygunsmith45).
I'm currently a student at Sam Houston and a Reservist in the Navy and was wondering if anyone knew of any hog hunting spots near the areas of Huntsville or where I'm from down near Pearland/Alvin area. Anybody with any info please let me know. My freinds and I have quite a few guns (and a bow) and would love to take care of these problem pests for anyone. Thank you :texasflag


----------

